# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ирины- VETER NAMERENJA >  Будем знакомы

## VETER NAMERENJA

*Доброго дня, вечера или ночи, мои дорогие коллеги.
*
Долго присматривалась, взвешивала, обдумывала…
 И решила – а почему бы и не поделиться своим авторским материалом, моментами, которые сама очень люблю.
 Итак, кто не знает, зовут меня Ирина. Форум давно стал вторым домом, любимым и родным. Именно он подарил столько друзей, сколько не появилось за всю жизнь до знакомства с ним. И конечно же, дал такой толчок в профессиональном росте, какой не получишь больше нигде.

 Я обожаю праздники. Любые. Свадьбы, юбилеи ,корпоративы.   Мне очень нравится и близко по духу, когда в празднике есть душа, красота и особый шарм.  И если Вы любитель моментов на грани фола,тогда вам не в мою тему.  Конкурсы ниже пояса не моя стихия.  В моём арсенале много моментов, идущих от сердца, в которые нужно вкладывать тепло души.  Есть весёлые и зажигательные.  Разные.

Ну и я бываю разная. Тому подтверждение фото. 

*Будем знакомы! 

*[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4674495.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4677567.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4666303.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

И ещё немного

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4714430.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4718526.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4716478.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4707262.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Вот и познакомились. ))))*

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, Ирочка! мы, старички, давно и безвозвратно любим тебя всей душой! К тебе всегда можно прийти за советом, за помощью, за добрым словом и напутствием! О твоем чудесном таланте не по наслышке знают многие! Я конкретно , знаю тебя с Питера. Когда на моей с Антоном свадьбе  выбирали имя малышу - я радовалась от души. До сих пор берегу тот альбом, что ты приготовила нам в подарок! спасибо тебе за все твои старания и твой талант!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ирена74

Ветерок, Ирочка, поздравляю тебя с открытием темы! Давно пора! Удачи!



> Вот и познакомились.


А нам тоже можно завидовать - мы познакомились с Ириной в реале. И то, что она - разная, это правда! Она - КЛЕВАЯ!

----------


## Курица

*Ирина* поскромничала, и не написала еще об одной своей ипостаси - она Мастерски делает в программе Про-шоу фотофильмы, и заразила этим добрую половину "старичков" форума и некоторых из "новичков". Всех научила , помогла сделать первый шаг, за что низкий ей поклон.
Кто ещё не был в её темке тут- рекомендую!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266

----------


## Масяня

Иришка - искренне рада за тех, кто знаком с тобой, а ещё больше за тех, кто только откроет для тебя удивительный мир красоты, ума и таланта!! Танюшка Курочка права - прошоу - это низкий поклон тебе за его открытие для нас. И  я тоже горжусь тем, что лично знакома с тобой в реальной жизни, что знаю тебя уже целых 5 лет!!! Ты удивительно светлый человек!

----------


## Катюньчик

*Ирина,* поздравляю тебя с открытием своего домика. 
Не часто можно встретить человека, который может не просто слушать, а слышать другого. Ты удивительная женщина! Это я могу говорить снова и снова. 
Ты настоящая женщина загадка. Я очень рада, что знакома с тобой и у меня есть твои подарки. 
Удачи тебе!!!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Иришка,поздравляю с открытием темы.Очень рада что знаю тебя реально,видела твои потрясающие авторские моменты.Горжусь что знакома с мастером с большой буквы.А уж за волшебство Прошоу отдельный низкий поклон.Очарована тобой,твоим талантом навсегда.

----------


## oga

Ира , я тебя тоже поздравляю с открытием темы.



> Очень рада что знаю тебя реально,


Я пока знаю Иру виртуально и один разочек всего виделась по скайпу.А в Ярославле у меня будет возможность познакомиться с Ирой.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, спасибо за ваши добрые слова! Надеюсь ещё на много встреч в реале. Ну а на форуме  наше общение пусть продолжается бесконечно.  :Yes4:

----------


## Лина М.

Ирочка, я тоже хочу тебя поздравить с открытием своего "магазинчика" и  сказать тебе огромное спасибо за твой талант и мастерство. 
Всегда удивляюсь тому, как быстро ты "схватываешь" идею и как качественно ее реализуешь. 

Как и девчонки, горжусь тем, что знакома с тобой лично и что наше общение продолжается уже столько лет!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> горжусь тем, что знакома с тобой лично и что наше общение продолжается уже столько лет!!


Лина, спасибо. Я очень дорожу нашими с тобой взаимоотношениями.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ирина поскромничала, и не написала еще об одной своей ипостаси - она Мастерски делает в программе Про-шоу фотофильмы, и заразила этим добрую половину "старичков" форума и некоторых из "новичков". Всех научила , помогла сделать первый шаг, за что низкий ей поклон.


 Раз уж Таня завела разговор на эту тему и я решила тут предложить свои услуги в этой ипостаси, то продолжу рассказ о себе небольшим фильмом.

----------


## mar16

Ирина. очень рада открытию твоего уголка. Ты такой творческий человек, столько у тебя разных придумок...А главное, все твои идеи воплощаются в красивое яркое действие...Всегда попадание в точку, всегда все продумано до мелочей...
Ты первый человек, кто ответил мне на форуме...Господи, как я боялась написать,  как я волновалась...Но получила от тебя советы,получила от тебя тогда авторский материал, который провела на своем дне рождения...Так всем понравилось! Прошло 4 года после этого, но хорошо помню свои эмоции, свою радость, свой восторг...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> .Господи, как я боялась написать,  как я волновалась..


 Ага, кто больше испугался? Приходит письмо на электронку из соседнего региона и первые слова - я работаю ....... ( не будем открывать секреты). А моя первая мысль. Вот сейчас начнутся проверки моей деятельности.  :Grin: 

Спасибо, Наташа, за дружбу, которая началась с того момента.

----------


## вера денисенко

Ирочка,с открытием тебя!!!

----------

